# 1911 vs Glock



## cts4223 (Aug 31, 2012)

This debate has gone on for quite a while. So lets see who wins between the two in your guy's oppinion.


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

Really? Which 1911, which Glock, what caliber, for what purpose? Or are you just trying to start a convoluted argument that continues to beat a horse that has been already beat to death on this forum? This thread is pointless and should be deleted.


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

SMann said:


> Really? Which 1911, which Glock, what caliber, for what purpose? Or are you just trying to start a convoluted argument that continues to beat a horse that has been already beat to death on this forum? This thread is pointless and should be deleted.


+1!


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

SMann said:


> Really? Which 1911, which Glock, what caliber, for what purpose? Or are you just trying to start a convoluted argument that continues to beat a horse that has been already beat to death on this forum? This thread is pointless and should be deleted.


C'mon now. I was looking forward to a good apples vs oranges discussion.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

I can't deny the 1911's beauty, erognomics, reliability, and revolutionary design.

But Glock does so much more... Need a repair, they sell glock parts everywhere. Get a glock in any caliber and size. Simplicity, accuracty (polygonal barrel). Man, hard to beat


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

The size and weight of the 1911 makes it a perfect tool for teaching anybody over the age of 10 to shoot pistols accurately and well.
Its excellent, almost-universal ergonomics is just the icing on the cake.
In its most useful caliber, it fires a softly-recoiling, terrifically effective self-defense round.
It is relatively flat, and convenient to conceal. Well-proven, comfortable concealment rigs are easily found to fit it.

I have little or nothing to say against the Glock line of pistols.
The pseudo-DAO action of the Glock gun is a mark in its favor: Relatively safe, but not too heavy.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

lol, :anim_lol:


SMann said:


> Really? Which 1911, which Glock, what caliber, for what purpose? Or are you just trying to start a convoluted argument that continues to beat a horse that has been already beat to death on this forum? This thread is pointless and should be deleted.


----------



## usmcj (Sep 23, 2011)

Every one of these threads has no winner. As with most all things firearms, it boils down to personal preference. Anyone change their mind due to one of these "this vs that" threads ? Not likely. As posted.. "dead horse"... bury it.


----------



## Sgt45 (Jun 8, 2012)

What's a Glock? Sounds like something you'd find in the garbage  that should get things started.


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

Sgt45 said:


> What's a Glock? Sounds like something you'd find in the garbage  that should get things started.


Glock is like the Dodge Ram of handguns. People either love them or hate them, while sometimes making a lot of noise in the process.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I like both. I have both. I want more of both.

I'll choose Glock, just because my G20 is on my mind during hunting season.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

'come on man

glock 21?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

In the spirit of last Tuesday, may I please vote again?
I want to bring the 1911 numbers up.
:smt083

:anim_lol:


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

lol thats a good one - 
at least the people in the forum arent voting for an unknown unlike the election
darn those people in the biggest cities on the oceans + the chicago MOB


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

TurboHonda said:


> Glock is like the Dodge Ram of handguns. People either love them or hate them, while sometimes making a lot of noise in the process.


:butthead: Thanks for the cola dripping out my nostrils,that stuff burns man!


----------



## Easy_CZ (Jul 20, 2012)

5-inch 1911 = Sweetest BBQ Gun Ever
Any Glock = Sweetest real world EDC Gun Ever


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Easy_CZ said:


> 5-inch 1911 = Sweetest BBQ Gun Ever
> Any Glock = Sweetest real world EDC Gun Ever


Haha very true.

I recognize anyone who carries a 1911 as their CCW EDC gun as a badass, but honestly, it's a pretty heavy weapon to carry all day even compact models. Might as well carry a Mac-11 around in your pants


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

jakeleinen1 said:


> ...Might as well carry a Mac-11 around in your pants


Funny-that's what Jean says that I do! 

:smt083


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Lol 

A Masterpiece arms M11 is like $340 at Buds guns, thinking about making it my new CCW inspired by you SteveM1911A1... jk lol


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

1911 vs. Glock:
Also see Post #1 at: http://www.handgunforum.net/general-semi-auto/32547-recoil-different-way-think-about.html
(Read the list all the way to its bottom.)


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

:smt017 WTF happened after Steve's post?I quit smoking weed decades ago.Does Hawain or TaiStick still exist?Oops,now you guys know why I'm a little off :smt170


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*идйтив чйрту*
(If I remember correctly, that means "Go to Hell.")

Some Russian-based advertisements crept in!


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

Have we ever got the question answered as to what caliber or specific glock model?


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

:smt082 Now this is going in a different direction than usual,this could be good or bad.

To the OP,and I'm almost tired of saying this but I'll let you figure it out.What's safer,a 1911 or a Glock?Considering the Block was made for uneducated masses as a safe "everyman's gun",convince me the plastic wonder is "perfection".Remember that highly trained pistoleros have gotten "the leg" or any assortment of NDs,in record time compared to anything I know of.

:watching:


----------

